# Why does everyone want Haslem?



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

He's frikkin 6'8. We have our own little undersized rebounding dude with Chuck Hayes, Carl Landry and Mike Harris. He is not close to being an All-Star. Why is everyone so obsessed with him? He can hit most shots in the Paint and a little further but why does everyone think that trading away Rafer and Luther or something like that for Haslem is a good trade? I think it's a ridiculous trade and we don't need Haslem damn it.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I agree I am very happy with our big men

I mean how many people do you want out on the court??????
In a normal rotation there is only 4 maximum. Normally 3.

Yao & Scola are our starters
Mutombo & Hayes are great backup.
If either one of those 4 break down we have Butler who can fill in for minutes. Even Landry if two break down. I mean yao will be playing approx 36mins Scola will be playing 30-36mins. 
That doesnt leave much time for anyone else. 
Hayes is perfect as 12 to 18 min backup.
Deke or Butler can really run the paint for the 12mins they will be on.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

I agree Houston doesn't need him, but I can understand why everyone wants him.
He's a stud defensively, and has been uesd quite succesfully on centers in the past.
He's an excellent rebounder.
He can score in the paint, and a little outside it too.
He knows his role. He's never complained about minutes.
He can run (and finish) on the break.
He has solid BbIQ.

But as mentioned, Houston doesn't need him.
And I don't see Miami giving him up - who else do they have at pf? Antoine Walker (mostly sf) and Wayne Simien (young, inexperienced).


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Who said I wanted him.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

I like Haslem. He works hard on the offensive boards, can hit the mid-range with some consistency, is a smart/cerebral player that knows his role. I think the fact that he was successful playing next to Shaq makes him an obvious fit for the Rockets.

Although he doesnt line the stat sheet like Drew Gooden and isnt as athletic, I would take Haslem over Gooden any day. Gooden seems lost on defense and likes to venture out of his role with silly dribble drives and no-look passes, or an occassional 20 foot jumper with 20 seconds remaining on the shot-clock. Haslem doesn't make those kinds of mistakes.


----------



## Yao Man.. (Jul 19, 2007)

Cant get Haslem stilll wanna give Hayes playing time but if Scola is a flop we should make a trade during the season and we got the ammo too...And I would have to say we have a pretty set roaster, and its time to make some cuts! But if there was one more trade during the offseason that had to be made, IMO i think we should trade Head for Cat Mobely would still like to see alston on the team..


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Haslem is a warrior. He plays with heart, and is not afraid to bang down low. He is a true professional.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Haslem would certainly be a good fit basketball-wise, but I doubt the Heat would give him up for Rafer Alston and Luther Head. Miami wouldn't get rid of a young, proven power forward in return for a mediocre point guard (Alston) and a young, unproven combo guard (Head). And we would be crazy to include Shane Battier in on this deal. Battier is in many ways the glue to our team , and Haslem isn't worth the risk anyways when we've already signed Luis Scola this offseason.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

rockets need rudy gay.


----------



## Yao Man.. (Jul 19, 2007)

Rudy gay is gonan be such a beast in the Nba


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Like it or not, we need Shane Battier even more.......That trade worked out well for Houston.


----------



## Yao Man.. (Jul 19, 2007)

Yeah i think Shane is very key to our team espcially with his hustle defensive.. And I think Scola is gonna be a scrap player like him to. But I was just saying Rudy Gay has a great future in this league


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

I think Haslem is good too, my buddy was saying trade for him and send Skip, I say NO. Here's why: I have no faith that everything will work out with all our acquisitions. I think STEVE WILL, SCOLA WILL, MIKE WILL, BONZI WON'T, BROOKS NEEDS TIME, LUTHER'S INCONSISTENT, AND SOME INJURIES WILL HAPPEN.

At this point Mins. become important for the team to run well. Guys say one thing: all the right things; then if winning isn't easy; or comes slowly they're unhappy with mins/shots/offense or whatever, ie. CHEMISTRY

So adding more guys to an already full roster doesn't make sense. And if you do, it should be guys who don't demand anything, HAYES-type guys, Battier type guys. As far as Skip, you may need to hold on to him for later in the season for a trade or something, personally I don't think now is the time. But it will likely happen, I think LUTHER HEAD SHOULD BE TRADED MYSELF but that's just me.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

rafer for haslem is a steal for the rockets. haslem provides the same type of hustle on offense, defense, and rebounding that hayes does, but does it with a consistent midrange jumper.

haslem is one of the great role players and glue guys in the league


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Every single Heat fan hopes to God we give you Doleac for Skip. No one wants to part with Udonis.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

UD40 said:


> Every single Heat fan hopes to God we give you Doleac for Skip. No one wants to part with Udonis.


I really dont blame you guys. It is like us not wanting to part with Battier. But I can understand Heat fans position since he is local guy, and his work ethic.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

```
Every single Heat fan hopes to God we give you Doleac for Skip. No one wants to part with Udonis.
```
Skip for Doleac doesn't work but if Miami is starting to get desperate I would take Dorell Wright to make things work.

Houston Trades:
Skip (3 years remaining)

Miami Trades:
Doleac (Final Year of Contract)
Wright (Final Year of Contract)

As I said, hopefully Miami is getting desperate. If I am Houston, I do this in a heartbeat. That is 5 plus million more of the books after this season.

We currently have 7 players in the final year of their contracts with salaries around $14,171,762.00 of the books.

Next offseason should be pretty interesting depending on how this team does this season.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> rafer for haslem is a steal for the rockets. haslem provides the same type of hustle on offense, defense, and rebounding that hayes does, but does it with a consistent midrange jumper.
> 
> haslem is one of the great role players and glue guys in the league


Mugsy Hayes is Haslem's Minime. The full sized version is more useful. I'd much rather have Haslem and then have Hayes for trade fodder to shore up the 1. Which needs shoring up Alston or no.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> ```
> Every single Heat fan hopes to God we give you Doleac for Skip. No one wants to part with Udonis.
> ```
> Skip for Doleac doesn't work but if Miami is starting to get desperate I would take Dorell Wright to make things work.
> ...


We're desperate right now for a back-up PG, but right now we have the Wizards back against the wall for JCN, which is almost a lose-lose for them, and a win-win for us.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I think the front office is just testing our options. I don't think they will go after Haslem. He's like an overpaid Chuck. However, from this picture below, I don't know if Mutombo and Hayes are going to be back. Worrying.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Chuck has a contract on the table already... just a matter of if he signs it or not.

I think I have said this somewhere in here before, but I figure his agent said, let's wait and see what other moves are made then we can sign.

At least that's what I would tell my client.

Plus you can still be checking to see if anyone else wants a hustle guy off the bench for straight money rather than an incentive based contract.

Edit: Landry isn't on there either, but Brooks is, so I think its just who they have contracted already.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

jdiggidy said:


> ```
> Every single Heat fan hopes to God we give you Doleac for Skip. No one wants to part with Udonis.
> ```
> Skip for Doleac doesn't work but if Miami is starting to get desperate I would take Dorell Wright to make things work.
> ...


Switch Wright with Simien and it's a deal. We might even include Indy's 2009 second rounder. But I wouldn't trade Wright for Skip straightup. It'd leave Toine as our only SF, and Wright's set to be our starting SF. Rafer would be a backup PG so it really wouldn't make that much sense for us.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

```
Switch Wright with Simien and it's a deal.
```
I think Simien is in the last year of his rookie contract too. If that is the case then I would consider it. So, if Miami did this then who backs up Haslem at PF? Please don't say Walker. Not that I really care since I am a rockets fan but, just curious.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

jdiggidy said:


> ```
> Switch Wright with Simien and it's a deal.
> ```
> I think Simien is in the last year of his rookie contract too. If that is the case then I would consider it. So, if Miami did this then who backs up Haslem at PF? Please don't say Walker. Not that I really care since I am a rockets fan but, just curious.


Walker, like he did all of last year when Simien was sick with Salmonella.


----------

